# Are there rules against switchblades anymore?



## DavyJones

I remember a very long time ago, middle school I think, where everyone had those switchblade combs and they always said that the real knives were illegal and gave me that dreaded face look. Now I see these in catalogs all the time in the form of assisted opening. I never got the skinny on what happened, did I miss some type of sunset ban or something?


----------



## acidlittle

assisted and automatic is the issue. Assisted you have to manipulate the blade yourself, I think. An automatic (or switchblade) you would just touch a button and it would open.

Anybody know the laws on butterfly knives?


----------



## Leon

in GA we can have and carry spring operated knives. Assist are 100% legal, most states but not some. Spring operated arent legal in some states, check local laws. wikipedia has a good article under heading "switchblade" with a state by state list


----------



## fedorthedog

All of these laws vary state to state.


----------



## Hobo

The butterfly,switchblade and ballysong ,throwing stars, nunchuck, high powered pellet gun are ilegal in Canada
Pretty much anything thats fun
This I know for sure not sure of US laws
Hobo


----------



## MickeysSurplus

This wikipedia page explains everything! Switchblade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Even has each individual state laws!


----------



## insatiable ONE

Start here:KNIFE LAWS of the 50 STATES - Introduction and LINKS

Look here too: State Knife Carry and Blade Length Laws

Here: State Knife Laws, City & County Ordinances - KnifeLawsOnline.com as well as........

Here: State Knife Laws

Like to add that my Conceiled Weapons Permit is nice way to circumvent this law.


----------



## scramble4a5

insatiable ONE said:


> Start here:KNIFE LAWS of the 50 STATES - Introduction and LINKS
> 
> Look here too: State Knife Carry and Blade Length Laws
> 
> Here: State Knife Laws, City & County Ordinances - KnifeLawsOnline.com as well as........
> 
> Here: State Knife Laws
> 
> Like to add that my Conceiled Weapons Permit is nice way to circumvent this law.


Thank you for these links. I have been looking at getting a knife to carry in my pocket for defensive purposes and in Illinois the blade has to be under 3 inches apparently. I hadn't picked one out so this is very helpful.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

All of the switch blades I have ever seen were so cheaply made I wouldn't want one any way.


----------



## wesley762

I was just looking for a butterfly knife a few weeks ago no luck at all on ebay. seems like it is very hit or miss on where you can have one and where you can't.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

As posted before, the laws vary from state to state along with Federal Law, however, there is a clause that exempts emergency services workers( law, fire,ems) where it is legal for them. I bought one from brigade quartermasters and had to show proof of employment to be exempt.


----------



## scramble4a5

I do remember those switch blade combs. What a funny memory!


----------



## bigdogbuc

In Washington, a true Switch Blade (automatic knife) which uses any form of manual release (not an assisted opening) to "automatically" deploy the blade is considered a dangerous weapon and is illegal, except for law enforcement. A young man find this out one day, led from the building in handcuffs.

KHS student allegedly brings two knives to school, booked Oct. 15 - North Kitsap Herald - Mobile Edition


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Legal in Florida. I keep one for farm chores, but don't carry it into town. Not all cops are fully versed in all the state laws.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf




----------



## The Tourist

In my state of Wisconsin, we got switchblades and numerous other 'gravity' examples now classified as folding knives and legal to carry. I believe the change in statute is about three years old.

That might sound like a great 'new' program, but the police officers I talked to over coffee all said that confiscating every knife they see like they were illegal drugs was simply a waste of man-power. Let's be honest, if you get cut by a Boy Scout Knife or a classy Sicilian stiletto you're going to bleed.

In reality, no one really cared--except for the police who had to assure the populous that these evil knives would be driven from the streets of our honest, law enforcement funding public. If memory serves me (and it seldom does) I believe it was a bagel I was slicing with some scalpel like contraption at the Barnes & Nobel cafe' as the police were sitting at the table next to us.

Personally, I feel sorry for the local police, many of them are clients. They might have to confiscate a knife from a drunk one minute, and then write a "broken tail-light" ticket the next.

BTW, I do use pocket clips on most of my EDC knives if that style permits. That way the item is not 'concealed' and it makes law enforcement that much easier. Oh, I've also found that "gray hair" is another aspect of being a nice guy to the law...


----------



## Murdock67

DavyJones said:


> I remember a very long time ago, middle school I think, where everyone had those switchblade combs and they always said that the real knives were illegal and gave me that dreaded face look. Now I see these in catalogs all the time in the form of assisted opening. I never got the skinny on what happened, did I miss some type of sunset ban or something?


Automatic knives are legal in Texas now. The law changed a few years back, and I think it was a good idea. C'mon man! You can carry a gun but not a push button knife? I carry one almost everyday now. It's an OTF knife or "Out the front" knife. I don't recall the brand and don't wanna go get it cause I broke my fool leg!  It's got a 4 inch blade and cost about 90 dollars. I've had it about a year and it has lasted so far, even after I overcame the compulsion of popping the blade in and out a 1000 times after I got it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Here in Mass. they are illegal, assist are ok but not automatics, double edged are also banned regardless of overall knife style.

In another thread I posted the section of the Mass. general law, swords are also banned.


----------



## The Tourist

Murdock67 said:


> Automatic knives are legal in Texas now.


I'm glad to hear that. Several years ago I was reading in a knife magazine that Texas had law on the books for knives. The blades could not be over *5.5 inches* in length. When I saw this shaky piece of arithmetic I figured it was one of two things. First, some understanding representative used that extra .5 to keep his constituents out of trouble. That, or leftist senators and right-wing representatives fought over "length language" and simply compromised to get the arguing over and done with.

BTW, at one time it was said that a museum in Illinois had Santa Anna's prosthetic leg on display. Yikes, when the Alamo heroes demand payment for war crimes, they take everything!


----------



## Buckman

Everything is legal in MT now. Switch Blades, daggers,Dirks, sword canes, brass knuckles. It was all decriminalized about 2 years ago.


----------



## MisterMills357

I wore a Cammilus K-Bar in West Virginia, tucked into my belt. That knife is 1 foot long overall.

In Florida they sell switchblades at flea markets. And I have a Bowie knife that I bought at a flea market, and I have worn it in public.

It is 15" long, with a 10" blade.I hangs all the way down to my knee.

I don't know if that is a good answer, but that is my experience.

The knife beside the Bowie is my favorite pocket knife.
The blade is about 4" long.


----------



## ActionJackson

DavyJones said:


> I remember a very long time ago, middle school I think, where everyone had those switchblade combs and they always said that the real knives were illegal and gave me that dreaded face look. Now I see these in catalogs all the time in the form of assisted opening. I never got the skinny on what happened, did I miss some type of sunset ban or something?


I have 4 switchblades. Not sure of the legality in my current state but they are non-carry novelties.

I went to a gun store in Wheat Ridge, CO once. As I was looking around I saw a very cool Protech, side-opening switchblade. The owner of the store (Gunsmoke) asked me if I was interested. I said that I thought they were illegal. He asked me if I had ever sold a knife before. I said that I had. He said that it's legal for dealers to own them and since I had sold a knife I was a knife dealer. I bought it on the spot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MisterMills357 said:


> I wore a Cammilus K-Bar in West Virginia, tucked into my belt. That knife is 1 foot long overall.
> 
> In Florida they sell switchblades at flea markets. And I have a Bowie knife that I bought at a flea market, and I have worn it in public.
> 
> It is 15" long, with a 10" blade.I hangs all the way down to my knee.
> 
> I don't know if that is a good answer, but that is my experience.
> 
> The knife beside the Bowie is my favorite pocket knife.
> The blade is about 4" long.


Yes, Florida knife laws only prohibit "ballistic knives" that actually launch a blade.
I always wear a 4" or 5" sheath knife on my belt. Anything longer gets in the way while getting in and out of my truck.
My Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife only drew second looks from North Eastern Yankees. They were real easy to spot that way.
My next blade purchase will be a Cold Steel sword cane with 25 inch blade.


----------



## MisterMills357

rice paddy daddy said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wore a Cammilus K-Bar in West Virginia, tucked into my belt. That knife is 1 foot long overall.
> 
> In Florida they sell switchblades at flea markets. And I have a Bowie knife that I bought at a flea market, and I have worn it in public.
> 
> It is 15" long, with a 10" blade.I hangs all the way down to my knee.
> 
> I don't know if that is a good answer, but that is my experience.
> 
> The knife beside the Bowie is my favorite pocket knife.
> The blade is about 4" long.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Florida knife laws only prohibit "ballistic knives" that actually launch a blade.
> I always wear a 4" or 5" sheath knife on my belt. Anything longer gets in the way while getting in and out of my truck.
> My Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife only drew second looks from North Eastern Yankees. They were real easy to spot that way.
> My next blade purchase will be a Cold Steel sword cane with 25 inch blade.
Click to expand...

I came to fancy the Sharpfinger by Shrade, so I picked one up, maybe 6 months ago. I usually just drop it In my pocket. It is a get it done knife.


----------



## Eyeball

Here in Britain carrying any sort of knife without an excuse is illegal, in fact even if you were carrying a cricket bat down the street the coppers would try to nick you..
This is my own blade, it's a small commando knife that slips easily into your inside pocket or down your belt, blackened so as not to glint in the moonlight.
I carry it for when I go up on the seafront with stuff to eat, as you need a knife to open the heavyweight food packs nowadays-










Below-This is me holding my bigger knife which I use when camping to saw wood and slice things up etc-


----------



## Captjim_NM

Guess I don't watch enough TV. A real cheap, poorly made knife look neat till you have to bet your life on it. I buy a knife that will save my life, allow me to butcher an animal, help make a fire, open a can of food. I have carried my knives for over 30 years. A K-Bar UMC fixed blade and a Victorinox folder knife. A Buck 110 folder is also good. A fancy knife is kind'a like a fishing lure, it does not have to work, just catch someone's eye, all shiny and pretty.


----------



## jeffh

Eyeball said:


> Here in Britain carrying any sort of knife without an excuse is illegal, in fact even if you were carrying a cricket bat down the street the coppers would try to nick you..
> This is my own blade, it's a small commando knife that slips easily into your inside pocket or down your belt, blackened so as not to glint in the moonlight.
> I carry it for when I go up on the seafront with stuff to eat, as you need a knife to open the heavyweight food packs nowadays-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below-This is me holding my bigger knife which I use when camping to saw wood and slice things up etc-


I guess that is what happens when they take all the guns. Then they try to take all the knives....

Years ago, I saw that dumb organization you have over there. Something like "Take a knife, save a life". I think I renewed my NRA membership shortly after reading about those idiots.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/takeaknifesavealife/

Back on topic, in Ohio, you can't conceal a deadly weapon except a handgun if you have a permit. What constitutes a deadly weapon is not really defined unfortunately. Has more to do with intent than the actual knife. That is why you see a lot of clip knives in Ohio. The clip is exposed so the knife isn't concealed in your pocket.

Funny that I can carry 10 concealed handguns, but not a switchblade used for self defense (admittedly a deadly weapon since it is for S/D). A switchblade carried with the purpose of opening Amazon boxes isn't a deadly weapon, it is a tool.<-- Doesn't mean a cop can't arrest you for it though saying he believed it was a deadly weapon.


----------



## Eyeball

jeffh said:


> ..A switchblade carried with the purpose of opening Amazon boxes isn't a deadly weapon, it is a tool.<-- Doesn't mean a cop can't arrest you for it though saying he believed it was a deadly weapon.


Possibly...there was an interesting bit in a Brit Cops on Patrol TV docu a few years ago where they pulled over a young driver for a minor motoring offence and spotted a baseball bat on his back seat and asked him what it was for, and he just shrugged and said "Nothing really, it just happens to be there, is it against the law?"
They said no it's not against the law, and they carried on chatting with him in a friendly way for a while, but then he goofed bigtime by saying "Anyway I might need that bat to protect myself on the streets"
Bingo, they arrested him on the spot for saying he intended using it as a weapon!
The moral is- be careful what you say..


----------



## SAR-1L

Eyeball said:


> Possibly...there was an interesting bit in a Brit Cops on Patrol TV docu a few years ago where they pulled over a young driver for a minor motoring offence and spotted a baseball bat on his back seat and asked him what it was for, and he just shrugged and said "Nothing really, it just happens to be there, is it against the law?"
> They said no it's not against the law, and they carried on chatting with him in a friendly way for a while, but then he goofed bigtime by saying "Anyway I might need that bat to protect myself on the streets"
> Bingo, they arrested him on the spot for saying he intended using it as a weapon!
> The moral is- be careful what you say..


... and if you can't do that, say nothing at all.


----------



## Nick

SOCOM42 said:


> Here in Mass. they are illegal, assist are ok but not automatics, double edged are also banned regardless of overall knife style.
> 
> In another thread I posted the section of the Mass. general law, swords are also banned.


Technically they're not illegal in MA. You can own and carry an auto as long as the blade length is I believe 1.9" or less. And you can still own one with a longer blade it is only illegal to carry it outside of your home which kind of defeats the point of owning one. Swords are also legal to own in MA. There are plenty of shops that sell them here. They just can't be double edged.


----------



## The Tourist

Wow, and I thought Wisconsin was strict on knives!

I have always said that the thing that keeps me out of trouble is all this gray hair. I appear to be a "home owner," not a barroom brawler.

Having said that, I sometimes sit one table away from two or three police officers stopping for coffee and a Danish. If my wife wants half of what I'm eating, I just slice it twain with my "pocketknife." Almost all my pocketknives are switchblades.

What is the best way to not get arrested? Clearly, it's 'demeanor.' If you come off like a jerk, you get thrown into the back seat of a squad car with another jerk.

So, I get coffee for me and my wife, I get her a Danish, I tip the help, I smile, and I never use aggressive slang language. About 50% of the time a police officer sitting near us says, "Hi, Chico." The stiletto is full of mayonnaise and it sits open on our table.

Again, I believe that your movements in society should be based on being polite. Sure, most of us carry and use a stiletto, but none of us wind up in jail. One officer asked me to polish his knife and refine the edge. No problem.


----------



## The Tourist

rickkyw1720pf said:


> All of the switch blades I have ever seen were so cheaply made I wouldn't want one any way.


You just have to find a more reputable supplier. I've been purchasing well-made switchblade knives for almost 20 years--and over the phone, no less.

The idea of the 1950s switchblade is akin to the usual 25 dollar variety. I have *modern automatic knives* that still fold, fire and cut like any superior folding knife. The concept of the "Hollywood switchblade" is simply a slam to a well made product.


----------



## jeffh

The Tourist said:


> You just have to find a more reputable supplier. I've been purchasing well-made switchblade knives for almost 20 years--and over the phone, no less.
> 
> The idea of the 1950s switchblade is akin to the usual 25 dollar variety. I have *modern automatic knives* that still fold, fire and cut like any superior folding knife. The concept of the "Hollywood switchblade" is simply a slam to a well made product.



The Edge Company from the 1980s was one of the major importers of those junk switchblades from years ago. I agree with you. It is not the same today. You can buy very high quality automatics. This one just arrived at my doorstep yesterday. The Fit, finish, cutting dege, balde steel and spring strength are amazing. Of course, you pay for the quality.


----------



## The Tourist

I never had a Pro-Tech. I figured that in the long haul it was just too expensive to stick into a mugger on a dark parking lot.

I'm more of a 40 to 80 dollar collector. I'm going to polish my own edges anyway, and most times the handles need to be "more parallel." 

Besides, with my luck the cops will confiscate the most expensive one I own!


----------



## jeffh

The Tourist said:


> I never had a Pro-Tech. I figured that in the long haul it was just too expensive to stick into a mugger on a dark parking lot.
> 
> I'm more of a 40 to 80 dollar collector. I'm going to polish my own edges anyway, and most times the handles need to be "more parallel."
> 
> Besides, with my luck the cops will confiscate the most expensive one I own!


Yeah, it was a bit expensive to stick in a mugger. it is pretty though. What do you recommend in the 40-80 price point? I only have 2 autos right now and the collection can always grow.


----------



## The Tourist

jeffh said:


> What do you recommend in the 40-80 price point?


Well, I'd recommend that *you and I both work* on the project. I still do some sales and I think I could still bend the arm of a few old fellow salesmen.

I would be careful. When I bought pocketable switchblades I usually went for the "high dollar models" because I could finagle better pricing from a guy already in the trades. And the real problem with these models is that they *were not activated* by coil spring technology. _And leaf springs age quickly_.

Having said that, I usually found a company (or my current contact "Joyce") who could get shipments from *Sicily*--and that's one heck of a mess! It takes the exchange of four salesmen! Two in Europe, one in New York and one in the client's locale.

Having said that, I can see why today's younger generation shops at garage sales or older salesmen going out of business. Let's get real, it's just a knife. But everyone wants the "Sicilian real deal." Truth be told, I've polished those blades--most of them are pretty mundane.


----------



## The Tourist

*What do you recommend in the 40-80 price point?

@*jeffh, funny you should mention this. This morning my wife told me I could buy a new knife. Ironically, when I opened up the A.G. Russell website, I saw the knife I am profiling for preppers. It's the CRKT Mah Lanny.

It seems to do anything, and that includes an easy drop into your jeans pocket. I bought mine for *57.75*, which I would have paid just for *the blade*...


----------



## KUSA

jeffh said:


> The Edge Company from the 1980s was one of the major importers of those junk switchblades from years ago. I agree with you. It is not the same today. You can buy very high quality automatics. This one just arrived at my doorstep yesterday. The Fit, finish, cutting dege, balde steel and spring strength are amazing. Of course, you pay for the quality.


That must be the godson. I have The Godfather. Great knives.


----------



## jeffh

KUSA said:


> That must be the godson. I have The Godfather. Great knives.


Yes it is, and yes they are great knives. Not one I would EDC though, it is almost too nice. Boker makes some great, less expensive ones that you don't mind getting knocked around for EDC.


----------



## KUSA

jeffh said:


> Yes it is, and yes they are great knives. Not one I would EDC though, it is almost too nice. Boker makes some great, less expensive ones that you don't mind getting knocked around for EDC.


I have a couple of Boker Kalashnikovs for work knives. They are probably the best value switch blade.


----------



## The Tourist

I'm with KUSA on this, several of my automatics are Bokers, that is, if I can find them all in over several drawers.

If you start to collect automatics as a new hobby, then baseball cards will seem mighty tame.


----------



## jeffh

KUSA said:


> I have a couple of Boker Kalashnikovs for work knives. They are probably the best value switch blade.


I agree but I know too many people with Klashnikovs so I opted for a Boker Kihon. They are only a few dollars more than a Klashnikov, and come with a little bit better blade steel (D2). Makes a great work knife. I beat mine up regularly.


----------



## KUSA

jeffh said:


> I agree but I know too many people with Klashnikovs so I opted for a Boker Kihon. They are only a few dollars more than a Klashnikov, and come with a little bit better blade steel (D2). Makes a great work knife. I beat mine up regularly.


One of my Kalashnikovs has a SV35N blade. It was only about $60.


----------



## The Tourist

I guess I'm getting too tame for hobbies like this. 

I have an end-table at my house where small automatics and revolvers wind up. If there's any doubt in my mind (like a overnight Wisconsin snowstorm), I put five fresh rounds into the SW revolver.

I do not believe automatics jam up and 'freeze' in your holster producing frost and a lock-up. I've never seen this or had it happen to me, and Wisconsin gets very cold and rainy.


----------



## 590a1

Here in TN the knife laws have been repealed so switch blades are now legal to carry.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

I do not really know how old this thread is, but I caught a thread on an area "talk show" where automatic knives were discussed. Supposedly my state is/has-been discussing the legal possession of automatics. I have not heard anything conveyed by law enforcement, however, the local police have stated that tracking down every automatic knife is a colossal waste of time. I believe that local officer knows about my "hobbies."

I confess I feel his pain. If the police department states openly they will arrest and harass every illegal knife owner within Dane County then they run the risk of being harassed openly (ergo, 'voted down'). However, if a drunk or hostile suspect pulls a knife that officer might be taken by surprise. It's the classic case of "six one way" as they attempt to 'politely' do their job.

Sure, I collect just about every tool with a sharp edge. But over time I've decided to not carry a fully automatic folder. I have dozens of 'average' folding knives that operate smoothly enough to provide defensive exchanges. Why break the law when the law itself is protecting me?

I'm sure a law governing legal automatics will be presented on local news very soon. Either way, I have very sharp knives, and some of them open by themselves. To that, these same officers have been to my home searching for looters and area strangers for my safety. I do not desire to lose that relationship over an automatic jackknife.


----------



## Luckyprincess

Im in NJ and was thinking about getting an assisted knife but no go. They are so limited they may as well be illegal unless you are physically hunting while carrying one.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, 'Princess, if you came to Wisconsin--where all butter products and knives exist--you might get a free gift on your stay. Oh, yeah, we still brew beer...


----------



## KUSA

This is my latest switch blade.


----------



## The Tourist

Very nice, KUSA. You should do a "demo talk" on this type of auto. In all my time I have never seen or held one. It sure looks like a clean, slick well designed knife. Congrats!


----------



## KUSA

The Tourist said:


> Very nice, KUSA. You should do a "demo talk" on this type of auto. In all my time I have never seen or held one. It sure looks like a clean, slick well designed knife. Congrats!


I’d be willing to let you play with one for a while if you wanted to polish the blade.


----------



## The Tourist

*I’d be willing to let you play with one for a while if you wanted to polish the blade.*

Funny you should mention that, I just finished polishing a yellow rubber handled Buck for a guy at the gym. Yikes, it never surprises me when a guy says he has a knife that "needs work" but actually presents it as a victim of a ball-peen hammer!

BTW, for all you blade demons, I just finished perusing through the *April 2021* edition of *BLADE Magazine*. There is an advertisement from Boker with a wavy Damascus blade and their finely crafted edge. I don't get many "new in the box" examples that would let me mirror that same edge. To get that type of crisp edge would take a very fine smooth stone and a few days of my life.

I have maybe twenty or forty folders in the business drawer, perhaps we should all try and see just how good that type of edge can become.


----------



## jeffh

KUSA said:


> This is my latest switch blade.


Beautiful knife. Microtech's are wonderful knives. Just a little spendy, but from everything I've heard, they are worth it.


----------

